# Can I fit a Fiat 2.8DTi engine in my 1990 Hymer?



## iammas (May 5, 2010)

I am removing the J5 Peugeot 2.5TD engine from my Hymer B694 and want to know if I can fit a Fiat 2.8dti instead?

I'm advised that the engine is essentially the same (block etc) but I may need to sort engine mountings etc.

Thoughts please?!?

Thanks,

John


----------

